# The Havanese Twirl



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

For the past month or so Abby will stand in front of someone who's attention she is trying to get and twirl around on her hind legs in a kind of backward-style turn. It is hilarious since she had never done it before and she is now two years old! Then when I was watching Dogs 101 the other day I noticed the Havanese they used at the beginning and end of the show also did that little twirl. Is this a Havanese "thing" and I'm just finding out about it? Does anyone else's Hav do this?


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Mine does the Havi dance when we come home! I love it!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd does it too..I love it


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes the Dance is a trademark of the Havanese. Smarty has been doing it since she was little, she uses it to get my attention all the time. Galen has only done it a couple of times for a cookie.

This picture is at least a year old, her hair is so much lighter now, and the bangs are no longer long. :Cry:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandi, I love this pic of Smarty, what a precious face! Are you letting her bangs grow out again? I'm letting Pablo's grow out, I liked the more elegant feel the longer bangs had.

Kathie, Pablo will usually only do it for a treat. But this summer when we were in Berlin, he was so happy to see my brother whom he isn't allowed to come near (my brother is pretty scared of dogs) nor be too crazy around (i.e. RLH) that all he could think of doing to show his love for him was to do a very long dance on his feet in front of my brother w/o touching him. He melted my brother's heart and everyone else's too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Neither of my 2 do it and I'm so jealous !!! That is soooo cute. The 2 pics of Smarty and Pablo doing their dance is precious !!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh yes....this is what Miley does when anything comes out of the meat/cheese drawer. 
They can hear that open from a mile away, I swear.
Then she turns into a twirling fool!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Sandi, I love this pic of Smarty, what a precious face! Are you letting her bangs grow out again? I'm letting Pablo's grow out, I liked the more elegant feel the longer bangs had.


Yes I'm trying to let Smarty's bangs grow out but it is so hard, not long enough to go up but in the eyes all the time. Never could truly get the Sierra style cut, tried many times

Pablo is the man, how sweet to do something to get your brothers attention. Glad he won him over.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori will do it for a treat and occasionally as a way to try to get me to pick her up. She doesn't do it all that much, though.

Shadow, however, was totally obsessed with doing it. That girl could have walked/danced around the block on her hind legs!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, now at least I know this is normal and that Abby is just a slow learner......LOL In the year and a half that we have had her she has come out of her shell more each day, though. She didn't start playing with toys until she was over a year old!

Now, the spin & twirl she only does for my dad & my next door neighbor!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet both do it. I love it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Abby is not slow, she will keep learning until one day you will say "where did that sweet little girl go now she is into everything". Galen only dances a little when she is getting treats.

Smarty can also sit up on her hinnie and shake her front legs at you. She started this on her own when she was tiny. Galen is not built to do this, I don't think.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Loki does it to get my attention. The older he gets, the more he does it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't twirl... he bounces like a kangaroo! He gets up on his hind legs, and then jumps up and down in place, never putting his front feet down. It's really cute, but sometimes I feel kind of guilty letting him do it... It's his version of begging. I'm glad he doesn't jump on PEOPLE, but he gets away with this because it's so darned cute! I keep telling myself that if he puts a foot ON someone, the dance party is over. But so far, he hasn't.:dance:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Shelby's Hav dance


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci does this when I am brushing my teeth with an electric toothbrush. Don't tell anyone but I started letting her lick it while it is still running. She loves this. I totally do not get it but it is sure cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy doesn't do it and I wish he would. I am so jealous.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna does it. We call it her happy dance. Her front paws go up and past her ears to the point where she nearly falls over backwards. She's done it since she was a wee puppy. It's what made us fall in love with her at 8 weeks when she danced across the puppy pen towards us. 
She used to dance on her hind legs to the tune of a toy I bought my husband for Valentine's Day. It's a singing lobster that sings Hot, Hot, Hot and McKenna used to dance to it. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ I remember McKenna's dance! Didn't you post a video of it on here somewhere?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Didn't you post a video of it on here somewhere?


Amanda posted it on one of the threads. It's probably buried pretty deep by now. It was over a year ago.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's right, I'd forgotten that we got to see McKenna do the dance in person.

I found it!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, that was funny.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:McKenna:clap2:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww Leslie, you found it. Thank you.
That's my little McKenna.
She does a different happy dance too where she flips her front legs up so far that they go past her ears but I don't have a photo of it. 
Her dance to the music was just too cute even though it wasn't her "happy dance". She wiggled her little self in time to the music and had us all in stitches.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm so jealous. That is soooo cute. Maybe I will try making them dance for treats.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mimi does this whenever she greets someone. When she was a bit younger a few years younger she would follow my mom around the kitchen when she was cooking! Thats quite some endurance for a little dog. Sophie does it too but never as much as Mimi did.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

LOVE that video! McKenna has such a good rhythm going in her little back-end!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Anne streeter said:


> Luci does this when I am brushing my teeth with an electric toothbrush. Don't tell anyone but I started letting her lick it while it is still running. She loves this. I totally do not get it but it is sure cute!


Be very careful with this! Some toothpastes contain Xylitol which is HIGHLY TOXIC to dogs. You might want to get Luci her own cheapie electric and use a doggie toothpaste for her. They make them in chicken or beef flavors!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha McKenna! How cute is that?? Love it! Marley jumps up in the air like a marlin breaking the water! He will do it over and over again. Phoebe walks on her hind legs and stretches up like a meerkat.  I wish I had one that does the dance though, that is really cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute example to the music at that


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie jumps straight up and down on her hind legs.
mugsy will stand on his hind legs and pump both front legs into the air.

he does it when he wants some cuddle time and she does when i come home.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love McKenna's dance - she had me LOL 

Unfortunately, Abby just does one twirl at a time but we'll have to work on that!!


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Yes, both of my Hav's do the twirl we still laugh each time..usually when they are getting a treat.


----------

